

How to get a domain anonymously? - hoodoof

Say one wishes to set up a satire site.  Nothing illegal, just wanting todo anonymous satire, how does one ensure that the domain doesn&#x27;t give away the owners identity?
======
anigbrowl
I got a bunch of results searching Google for 'anonymous domain', how much
anonymity do you need that a service from an existing provider isn't enough?
Do you want to be able to write stuff without worrying about being sued for
defamation etc.? Because there's a big different between anonymous and
inaccessible. If you expose yourself to litigation and your identity can't be
quickly established, it's not a big deal for a lawyer to get a subpoena and
take it to your domain registrar specifically in order to serve notice upon
you.

------
gesman
Namecheap:

[https://www.namecheap.com/support/payment/bitcoin.aspx](https://www.namecheap.com/support/payment/bitcoin.aspx)

